

Bitcoin is for nerds - Skroob
http://skroob.com/2011/06/bitcoin-is-for-nerds/

======
nextparadigms
Wasn't Bittorrent just for nerds 10 years ago? You'll find that many things
that were for nerds 5-10 years ago, are now being used by mainstream. The
Internet itself was once "for nerds".

